
RAM Is Cheap So Why Don’t We Run Everything from It? - myroon5
https://www.howtogeek.com/171500/ram-is-cheap-so-why-dont-we-run-everything-from-it/
======
icedchai
Because it’s actually not that cheap compared to SSD and HD? (Not to mention
the obvious persistence issue.)

------
lolc
I do a lot more in RAM these days. Everybody is. But once I commit, I want it
on solid storage.

